# Paper Modelling? anyone...?



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

I have seen a couple of threads about paper models.
(Most recently the Serenity/Firefly paper model...thats on my list of projects too!)...are there many fans of paper modelling?

Anyway, I recently got started doing paper models...there are so many free, downloadable kits on the web it doesn't cost anymore than a little paper, some ink and some glue!

I use 110lb cardstock for all my printed parts, although lighter cardstock and even regular paper, is advised for some of the finer/smaller parts.

These are some of my first ceations:









Hedgehog ...about 3" tall









GeeBee ...still unfinished (frustrating) 9" wingspan









Cruzer ...about 4" long









Rocketship ...about 9" tip to tail


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

also working on a Tardis and a Robby









Seven days Chronoshpere ...5" dia. -6" tall incl. base









B9 Robot ...stands about 8" tall


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

very cool . that rocket ship is really "Buck Rogers" looking . 
seems like i saw a really neat haunted house paper kit somewhere . 
i'd love to see a Munster house pattern . 
nice work Dave !:thumbsup:
hb


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*Haunted house?*

try www.haunteddimensions.raykeim.com and go under paper model purgatory. Great stuff,I have the Liberty square kit,awesome!!


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

KINGZILLA said:


> try www.haunteddimensions.raykeim.com and go under paper model purgatory. Great stuff,I have the Liberty square kit,awesome!!


WOW
these are freakin' awesome!!
the buildings are fabulous!...but the smaller paper model kits are amazing!
they would make fabulous additions to figures and for dioramas!

I'm saving all these models for future use!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the paper model stuff! I used one in one of my Electric Frankenstein videos which you can watch here: 




It's at the very end of the video, and I light it on fire. 

However, if you want some other sites for Paper models, here's a few : 

http://ravensblight.com/papertoys.html

The only thing that suX for me is that I don't have a colour printer so I have to hand colour all of my paper models.

I also have some paper models that I use for the in-store Warhammer games. Maybe I should photograph them for the web?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Your paper models look awesome! I like building paper models, and always on the lookout for new links. The above I have been to, and are great site.

Here ia a site with MANY links http://www.ss42.com/toys.html


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Paper Modeler*

I am a paper modeler as well, my most recent projects that I have completed are a Sikorsky S-51 "Dragonfly" helicopter from Fiddler's Green.com and 2 airships the British R 101 and Graf Zeppelin from Ralph Currell.com., I am currently working on an Indiana Jones paper kit. I think that today I will go outside and take some pictures and post them here.

John
AZbuilder

Let Your Imagination Soar


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX Lloyd, I was looking for that link. I think I have it bookmarked on my home computer, but not on my work computer.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I really like doing paper models. There are tons of them out there and many are free. I like doing stuff I cannot get or afford (Saturn V 1/48) in plastic. I have a few paper kits in my photo album.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Those are very cool! I haven't seen many paper models done that well!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I've been wanting to build Ray Keim's models for a long time now. I have to take a PDF to Kinko's and have them print it on card stock, first. 

Who am I kidding? I can't even find time to work on my Silly Surfers Hodad kit, I started (what seems like) a year ago. 

Cool builds!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

HA HA Kitjunkie! You're also stuck to finish some Silly Surfers? 

I was going to build 2 for my Tiki Showcase and got stuck a year ago also. I have Woody's Wagon and the 2 surfers riding tandem to do.

I think you have to pay for these paper models, but the site also gives away a free-bee or two. There's a Science Lab page dedicated to 28mm games that give you a free computer consol that could be enlarged to fit Dr.Deadly's fun room.

http://www.microtactix.com/

And another one : http://www.worldworksgames.com/stor..._id=17&zenid=9a0f1695d7ff3a4201643fe0068d26c9

Enjoy!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

thanks for the link Kingzilla :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I have the same problem kit-junkie- to many things to build, so little time. I want to the Disneyland house to go with my other haunted mansions, but I must get through the other 15 or so models I am working on now.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow nice work! I love the little porcupine, it's cute! How big are they?


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

SoleSky said:


> Wow nice work! I love the little porcupine, it's cute! How big are they?


Hi and thanks...
I updated the original post/photos with specs.



For my next model, I found a cool paper version of the Saucer from Day the Earth Stood Still...since I have a 2" tall Gort figure that will fit nicely!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*My Paper Models*

Hi everyone, as promised here are some pics that I took the other day of my recent finished paper projects. First up is a Sikorsky S-51/H-3 Helicopter from Fiddler's Green.com. Please excuse the looks of the Helicopter as my printer was acting up when I printed it out. This Helicopter was seen in a few '50's movies such as "The Bridges of Toko-Ri" and "Them".
Enjoy 

John
AZbuilder

Let Your Imagination Soar


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*More Paper Models*

Second up is from Ralph Currell.com. The British R 101 Airship that was lost during it's maiden flight to India over France.
Enjoy 

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Even More Paper Models*

Next we have the most successful and famous zeppelin the "Graf Zeppelin" . This Airship is the most recent addition to Ralph Currell's collection of paper models.
Enjoy 

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

the airships are fantastic!!

and I love your creative photography!

but what is the actual size(s)?


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Size*

Hi Airdave, Thank you for the kind comment for my build and photography. All of Ralph Currell's airship models are 1/700 scale. Both airships are approximately 12 inches in length give or take.

John
Azbuilder

Let Your Imagination Soar


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Those are very good AZ. I want to do a Zeppelin, but maybe enlarge the kit a bit. How well did it go together? It seems a little more involved than the other paper models I have done.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

airdave said:


> Hi and thanks...
> I updated the original post/photos with specs.
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool! Can't wait to see it


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Ralph Currell's paper kits go together fairly easy Irocer. My only problem that I encountered was with the engine cars. Because of the 1/700 scale that he uses for his kits I had a very hard time assembling them according to his directions. So instead I used toothpicks and styrene bits and shaped them to look like the pieces that they were replacing. The results I think are acceptable. Even Ralph said that my replacement pieces looked good. But, I do suggest that you use a swing-arm lighted magnifying lamp as well as a supply of #11 blades.

John
AZbuilder

Let Your Imagination Soar


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

SoleSky said:


> Very cool! Can't wait to see it


re: my post about a paper Saucer (from Day The Earth Stood Still)

I've changed my mind, the saucer was a pretty simple model and I wasn't impressed with its final look...not to mention the fact that it was too large to display properly (12" diameter but only 3" tall and then add Gort)

I am now thinking about a smaller diorama with only a section of the Saucer.


As far as paper models go, my next project may be a "Blaster" from Blade Runner.
Found a real nice looking life size model in paper.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

AZBuilder, you do a great job on you models. I haven't built any airship paper models yet. I got off of E-bay, a paper model of the Hindenburg, which includes a larger passenger area, with even the tables and chairs.

Airdave, if you want a challenging paper model, check this out http://paperkraft.blogspot.com/2006/03/howls-moving-castle.html


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Airdave, if you want a challenging paper model, check this out http://paperkraft.blogspot.com/2006/03/howls-moving-castle.html


yes! I saw this model (or one very much like it) a few years back. 
...but I am sure I also saw a video of it working, with moving parts etc.
This is amazing, and apparently it is not that difficult a model to build.
I think its just the scale of the thing.

...and thats my problem...I would seriously like to tackle this thing, but I just don't have the room to store or display it once its built!
I generally stick to smaller models that will fit on a regular bookshelf.
(I'll have to think about it a little more! lol)

shhh...I'm trying to get my Daughter to give up a small bookcase that I could use to display my models (she has a collection of diecast and model aircraft...but she hasn't added anything in quite some time).


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*Hey everyone,check out my skyscrapers*

Under Photos,they're around 4 ft tall. (mostly paper) They are located in my N scale railroad.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

KINGZILLA said:


> Under Photos,they're around 4 ft tall. (mostly paper) They are located in my N scale railroad.


I looked at those....absolutely way too much work!!
everything in your setup is quite amazing!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Dave check this out, an xbox 360 paper model http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4sEt3PwT1I


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

ha ha thats pretty cool...things in miniature are just so neat, aren't they?!
I don't play Xbox but that looks like a fun model.
Wonder if you could rig up a spring or elastic to make the tray slide?

there are quite a few paper 360s, Playstations, iPhones, etc on YouTube
but thats one of the better looking models.

many of them are just so sloppily put together, I don't know why people would want to show them off?


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Haha, I know. They have a little game boy or something. Yours definately look better though, kudos!


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Here's one I just found that I will definitely try someday!

http://paperkraft.blogspot.com/2009/03/discovery-one-papercraft.html


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I like that one Chuck! I might have give that one a go too. I have never been a big 2001 fan, but that would be a neat model.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Is it as hard as it looks to build those?


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

you know what...I think its like a lot of other models, quite often the ones that look real easy turn out to be quite complicated to build, and some difficult looking kits are fairly simple.

I'm working on a "Blaster" Pistol from Blade Runner right now...and this thing is turning out to be one big nightmare. The small size of some parts is an issue, but because its an 1:1 piece, I can't bump up the size at all.
I also have no instructions - which are extremely important with paper kits (I find).

I am making a lot of modifications, but I honestly still do not know if I will finish this one.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sorry, paper kits look really tough though. Probably for the more experienced, I.E not SoleSky


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

well, I finally gave up on the Blaster! lol

This Blade Runner pistol has turned into a frustrating challenge
that just isn't fun anymore!
I don't see the point in struggling unhappily along, so i have packed up the parts and put them in my 
paper Model" drawer...maybe one day I will pull it back out for another go!
Even with instructions, this kit would be a challenge!


To satisfy the void last night, I threw together this simple kit (while I watched TV)...looks good on the side of my Workshop PC case!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

well zipped through a few simple models
(I'll try to post some photos later)

but just found my dream kit...an A-10 Thunderbolt!

Been thinking about building a larger Model
(I already have a few small diecast and Plastic kits)
and then I found this nicely detailed paper kit...

only thing lacking was a proper Canopy look with interior.
So I photoshopped using some actual photos...and now the canopy looks good.

I also bumped up the size a bit, because there were a couple of very small parts and I wanted a bigger bird anyway!
I'm estimating a 18/19" wingspan.

heres the start...about 5 pieces of the nose completed:


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Looks good Airdave. I am with you on these- I can get very rattled easily (too much plastic I am guessing). The thing that has saved me has been good instructions- without them I will not start a paperkit. I am currently doing a T-2 endo rifle 1/1, looked good and is building OK so far.

Yes! Solesky they can hard, likely harder than they look to build. Don't be scared however. They are good exercises in most modelling techniques. I would do some simple stuff first.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

The only issue I have with paper Models and I don't know why this is (and I am in no way implying anything derogatory) but many kits especially the truly Japanese Paper Model kits seem to have some extremely tiny parts. Parts that I just can't cut and assemble!

For example, I'm talking a tiny circular piece, maybe 1/8" in diameter...with pointed glueing tabs radiating from it...32 of them!! Each tab measuring a 64th of an inch wide!
Ridiculously small parts like that!...make me wonder how anyone without an Electronmicroscope and robotic microscopic Medical tools can assemble one!??!

This A-10 kit has a few very small parts, but is a relatively easy assemble...up to now.
And enlarging the pieces (about 50%) has made it an enjoyable build so far.

yes, I agree, makes an interesting change of pace from plastic.

Heres the assembly so far:









Only issue so far, is how to strengthen the wings...I am attempting to add a rigid delta beam to support the wings laterally.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Here's one I'd like to try, the Cavorite Sphere from _First Men in the Moon_ (1964): http://users.sdccu.net/chthulhu2/models/cavsphere.html 
Mark McG.


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

oooh yes...Cavorite Sphere looks cool!
any idea how big it is?
wow, lots of parts (17 pages i think?)!!!

A-10 is chuggin' along.
here it is...looking good with wings in place.
(I had to scrap the delta beam strengthener in favor of some foamcoreboard. I created a full wing insert that not only supports the weight of the wingspan but helps put the dihedral into the wingss)

Wheel "pontoons" were a pain...couldn't keep the rounded shape to them.

Engine nacelles are a real annoyance!...but coming together slowly.
(Glad I bumped up the scale!)


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

oh, and I forgot about these two kits I did a couple of weeks ago

This '73 Porsche is about 1/24 scale










and the TARDIS stands about 7" tall


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

airdave,

The guy who did the Cavorite Sphere says it'a about 1/24 scale, so I would put it (minus the bumpers) at around 7" in diameter. Most of those pages are duplictaes that are needed to assemble the facets of the sphere. I would think that the thing could be enhanced with added white glue rivets, etc.

Or maybe the paper model could be used as a template for a scratchbuild out of sheet styrene. One could used the pre-scribed stuff to represent the shutters, and so on. A lot of work, but at least there'd be no _planning_ to do.

Mark McG.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Airdave, that's a nice TARDIS you've got there! That model has an interesting history. It was originally drawn up for a Doctor Who book back in the 70's. Much later, it was reworked into a larger colored model, and then yet another talented person reworked the reworked model to make it even better. If you look around, you can find a paper Dalek and K-9 as well!

Larry


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Mark McG, the fellow who made the Cavorite Sphere runs a very interesting Paper Modeling group over at Google Groups. Go to http://groups.google.com/group/Papermodels?lnk=lito take a look, and if you want to be at the receiving end of a seemingly never ending stream of news and information about paper models of all sorts, please join!

Larry


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

LGFugate said:


> Airdave, that's a nice TARDIS you've got there! That model has an interesting history. It was originally drawn up for a Doctor Who book back in the 70's. Much later, it was reworked into a larger colored model, and then yet another talented person reworked the reworked model to make it even better. If you look around, you can find a paper Dalek and K-9 as well!
> 
> Larry


yeah, I did know about that model's (tardis) history...and of all the models I found (I did find others) it had the best looking artwork/colouring.

I did have to add some discs to the top of the corner coloumns to close up the large holes at the top...and the roof lamp is my own paper creation (although the colour isn't the best match).

Where can I find the Dalek model?...I haven't seen that.


and, yes, I will check out that Google Paper Models group!


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Love the Porsche! Mind if I get the link of download?


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

Porsche Carrera

HERE

is everything you need, comes in two colour versions
Once I downloaded the print files
I just "saved" the entire webpage ["file", "save page as"]
and that gives you the necessary illustrated instructions.

Unfortunately, the language is not English.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh well, I'll try to figure it out, you did a great job


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)




----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll take Superman!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Airdave,

Here's a link to a Dalek paper model:
http://cgidaleks.weebly.com/paper-dalek-models.html

Also, here's a link to a paper Model Search Engine:
http://www.google.com/coop/cse?cx=002330606429245129519:u4xp4zvj-f8&hl=en

Enjoy!

Larry


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

so, Geoff Boaz... you gonna scan that Superman figure for me?

or point me to a download?


and for anyone still watchin' the A-10 build (lol)
heres the latest...

got the fuselage together...and the engine pods in place.
What a fight that was!! aaaaarrrgh!
keeping each section of the fuselage in just the right shape to mate to the next section was a nightmare.
and the tail section was a real fight!
I needed to add a "spine" to the plane, to support the two rear sections of fuselage and tail plane assembly. (spine was two 1/2" strips of foam core glued together to create a 1/2" x 1/2" beam)

all in all, an enjoyable build...just got some little parts to attach.
little fins, all the armament supports, etc










not happy with the bare wings, so I decided to tackle designing my own paper parts...some weapons/missiles.
Not perfect, but it completes the look (better than the bare undersides)...
This A-10 is now equipped with 4 AGM-65 Maverick laser guided missiles (the grey and green variations) and 4 AIM-9 Sidewinder Missiles. I'm also working on a MK-83 Guided Bomb for one of the center fuselage mounts.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Insanely awesome. What kind of paper do you use. I was out of resources the other day so I used regular paper, and never again, such a pain in the rear. My Porsche died btw. Actually it was never alive


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Those DC kits are not available yet. They will be fast food items available from Arby's this summer some time.

I'll keep you updated when I hear more.

Geoff




airdave said:


> so, Geoff Boaz... you gonna scan that Superman figure for me?
> 
> or point me to a download?
> 
> ...


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

SoleSky said:


> Insanely awesome. What kind of paper do you use. I was out of resources the other day so I used regular paper, and never again, such a pain in the rear. My Porsche died btw. Actually it was never alive


haha...I think it looks a lot better in the photos! lol
(isn't that the great thing about photos!? lol)

I use 110lb cardstock...but to be honest, for some of the smaller pieces (on any paper kit) it sometimes helps to use paper. The Sidewinder missiles were too narrow to roll in cardstock, so I rolled a 5" length of paper into an almost solid tube of paper, with the printed part showing as the last wrap. The Maverick missiles were big enough tube diameter, to print on cardstock.

It turned out pretty good for a paper kit...I think I will suspend it (and it should look okay from a small distance)...I'll take some pics when I figure out where to hang it up.


oh, by the way...the thing i learned, very quickly, with that Porsche model...is follow the instructions carefully about the order of the glueing tabs/locations. It indicates the specific order of areas to connect, to allow the body curves to fall right into place. And like a lot of paper kits, getting all the pre-curving and folds into the paper before you assemble, is very important.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Airdave,

That A-10 is great!

Larry


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Dave, maybe I should also try an easier one first, anything you can recommend? preferably with english directions


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

SoleSky said:


> Thanks Dave, maybe I should also try an easier one first, anything you can recommend? preferably with english directions


I'm not sure how "easy" you want...

Easiest thing for anyone starting with paper models, is to learn basic folding and glueing. Start with things that are cubed, boxlike, with straight folds and joins, simple tab connections and getting a handle on cutting out the parts (knives and scissors)...and glueing methods. I use plain white glue, but mostly contact cement for a quick grab. Contact cement allows for a quick stay-in-place bond when dealing with multiple connection points.
...but its more "dangerous"...you need to test fit everything before you glue, and plan some assembly precision because you only get one shot with contact cement!

For quick simple models,try my own "Cruzer" HERE or maybe the HAL9000 Interface HERE


Then move on to things with curved parts, involving cylinders, tubes and even simple globe structures.

That Porsche is definately not a "hard" rated model, but it does involve compound curves/folding that require a little bit of thinking dexterity.
Probably not the best choice for a first build.

Making kits a little larger helps with the build...but that also means more paper/card, more printing ink, more pages and a larger model at the end.

I have searched for Models all over the web and found literally thousands of downloadable kits. Try searching for "beginner" paper models.

And for when you want to look for a more advanced kit, this "list" is an amazing collection of over 1200 models from all over the web. Some links don't work anymore. Some don't have thumbnails. All the kits have a difficulty rating (not always accurate) and most have some sort of instructions but not always in English! lol . (This is also where I found my A-10)


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, here it is!
(only thing left to do, is use some grey markers and hide the white seams and card edges)


----------



## julz (Mar 20, 2009)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Those DC kits are not available yet. They will be fast food items available from Arby's this summer some time.
> 
> I'll keep you updated when I hear more.
> 
> Geoff


SWEET! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## eatcrow2 (Dec 20, 2007)

*free card models*

Here's a site with some excellent free downloads. Great models with some of the best diagrams & instructions you'll find, free or otherwise..

http://www.currell.net/models/mod_free.htm

P. Crow


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, Dave, I will be sure to check them out, also AWESOME job on the A-10


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Old,New Guy*

Hi,toysoldierman2001 here.I'm a 60 yr old Grandfather and I've been building modles since I was a kid.My origional collection was lost in a flood about 25yrs ago and I've been rebuilding ever since.
I mostly build monster models as I love anything monster related.
I'm currently working on restoreing an origional Dracula model thats in real sad shape.I'm postive that I can rebuild it as good as new.
If theres anyone that would just like to shoot the breeze then drop me an email,I'd be glad to hear from you.
Thanks:wave:


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

Toysoldierman...are we still talking Paper Models??

Solesky...how did you fair with the paper kits?
...find anything you liked?

I am looking into the idea of creating some slotcar bodies from paper/card (Jeff Van Stemp is laughing at me!)
and I just started this cool looking Nissan










Haven't tackled the wheels yet...they look a little tricky.
Still got the rear deck and tail section to do.
Got to refit a rear Wing...messed up the first set of mounts.
But the body went together with minimal difficulty.
Nice looking car!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

What neat buildings, I'd love to get some of the buildings that were used in the Tim Burton Sleepy Hollow, those were great houses, how would one get photos of those buildings, Karl


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

starduster said:


> What neat buildings, I'd love to get some of the buildings that were used in the Tim Burton Sleepy Hollow, those were great houses, how would one get photos of those buildings, Karl


...I would say try to find some screen caps from the movie. Like this:










There are many websites that have sets of frame images from films. Like Depp Impact. heres the LINK to the Sleepy Hollow screencaps. 

Maybe there is a book on the making of the film? Quite often books are produced showing art and set creation for a particular film.

As far as paper models of those particular buildings, you would have to start searching for paper model "buildings"?. 
They are really just Medieval European and Tudor style country Village buildings.


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

Chuck said:


> Here's one I just found that I will definitely try someday!
> 
> http://paperkraft.blogspot.com/2009/03/discovery-one-papercraft.html



Most of those look fantastic - alas, there are no downloads for them. Maybe if I go back through his blog day by day...

I very much want to do that EVA pod and Robotrix. The Discovery is on my hard drive now, just waiting to be printed!


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

dreamer 2.0 said:


> Most of those look fantastic - alas, there are no downloads for them. Maybe if I go back through his blog day by day...
> 
> I very much want to do that EVA pod and Robotrix. The Discovery is on my hard drive now, just waiting to be printed!



I don't know about the Discovery (the ship never really interested me)...but the Pod, I found an awesome paper model for that one!! Unbelievable detail!! and it looks incredibly complicated!...I am trying to find the link as we speak. (Did I find it through here? and just forgot? lol)

updated....maybe I did get this link through here? sorry, if i am reposting...heres the page where I found the pod HERE

look down the page, for the post with the PDF files


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

got the Nissan completed...fairly happy with the look of this one.

took my time on some of the tricky bits, trying to do a good job...was so careful assembling the rear wing parts and making a small mod to the mounting...then installed the thing backwards!! LOL what an idiot!! ...of course i didn't notice till the glue was nicely set!

oh well...I think i will try this one again, when I have full printer ink, because the underbody didn't fit too well and I would like to resize it.

The dished wheels are a real nice touch, and very simple to do!

This is still not a bad kit for a beginner...I recommend it if you have a few easy kits under your belt. Just let me know if you want it, and I will try to backtrack and find the link (to the files)










and the only part I fudged with, was the rear taillights.
They require cutting out the rear holes (about 1/4" across) and insert preassembled lights made from 2 or 3 extremely small bits! My stubby little fingers can't handle those tiny bits o'paper!! So I just used some coloured art markers and rendered some taillights.


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

Very nice! Very clean, difficult to et a nice clean build.

Thank you very muich for finding the pod! Mr. Hasegawa does astonishing work. That and the Discovery will have me busy for quite a while.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

airdave said:


> ...I would say try to find some screen caps from the movie. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the link, I'll do that. Karl


----------



## airdave (Feb 4, 2009)

*Fiddlers green is a fantastic "paper model" site
...but it is a "pay" "members" site.
They do offer some downloadable free stuff every now and then,
but they have an enormous library of card models you can download or get on disc (for very reasonable costs)

I was just looking around and saw this:*
















"What's coming?? This is the first of a series of fantasy medieval buildings in OO, HO,N,& Z scales. (sometime in May)"

*plus...they alreeady have an enormous collection of "Buildings" including all **THESE*
*
Looks like those "coming in May" models are very similar to the Sleepy Hollow type buildings.*


----------



## Sampaper (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks for this forum. Lot of useful info here. 
I am passionate of 3D papercraft (my new hobby especially during the covid quarantine).
As for the models, I would like to share with you this website which offers a nice range of free and paid paper models: Papercraft models
Don't hesitate to share other websites if you know some


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

In a few weeks we will most likely have a new dedicated Paper Modeling sub forum over the revamped Hobbies and Collectibles forum. 









Hobbyist Forums


A forum community dedicated to all Hobbyists. Come join the discussion about die cast, models, slot cars, radio control vehicles, classifieds, swaps, and more!




www.hobbytalk.com


----------

